# CPU Lüfter dreht bei jeder Kleinigkeit hoch



## zerbich (16. November 2018)

*CPU Lüfter dreht bei jeder Kleinigkeit hoch*

Hallo,

ich habe heute mein neues Bundle bekommen.
(i7 8700k, 16 GB DDR4 RAM, Aorus Z370 K3 Mainboard)
Die CPU wird wie mein alter Heizwell 4790k vom Alpenföhn Brocken 2 gekühlt. 

Diese hat im IDLE ca. 29°c. Allerdings gehen die Temps bei jeder Kleinigkeit hoch und der PWM Lüfter dreht deutlich hörbar hoch. 
Selsbt wen nich nur ein Progamm installiere oder den Chrome mit paar Tabs öffne, dreht er kurz hoch. Dann beruhig er sich wieder... bis ich wieder bischen was mach. 

Ich hab im Bios ein "Silent" Profil gefunden und dieses ausgewählt. Es ist besser.. aber trotzdem noch gleiches Problem. 

Was kann ich tun? Der Lüfter sitzt meines wissens nach Fest drauf. Wärmeleitpaste hab ich die MX-4 genommen und habe sie hauch dünn verstrichen. 

Der 8700k sollte doch normal kühler sein als der 4790k. Da passt doch iwas nicht..


----------



## zerbich (16. November 2018)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht bei jeder Kleinigkeit hoch*

Hab zum test auch mal Prime angeworfen.. da is mir schon klar, dass der Lüfter lauter wird xD 

Kerne alle auf 4,8 GHz. 
Vcore hab ich auf Auto. 

Wundert mich aber, wie niedrig die Spannung doch bleibt..


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. November 2018)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht bei jeder Kleinigkeit hoch*

Irgendetwas stimmt bei der Auslesung ganz und gar nicht.
Core Voltage 1,776V?

Da ist die CPU längst tot.

Ich würde mal eine neuere Version von CPUz verwenden.

Der Fehler riecht nach falsch sitzendem Kühler.


----------



## zerbich (16. November 2018)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht bei jeder Kleinigkeit hoch*

Neue cpuz Version zeigt 1.260-1.344 an.. springt hin und her während eines Downloads.  (hatte davo ne alte)

Kühler muss doch richtig sitzen.. sonst wäre Prime nicht stabil geblieben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. November 2018)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht bei jeder Kleinigkeit hoch*

Wie heißt das Netzteil?

Wieso sollte die CPU kühler sein als die alte?


----------



## To4d (17. November 2018)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht bei jeder Kleinigkeit hoch*

Es ist durchaus normal, dass die Lüfter immer mal kurz anziehen. Da musst du im Bios entsprechend eigene Lüfterkurven einstellen und nicht die vorgefertigten Profile verwenden. Oder zu Softwarelösungen wie Speedfan greifen. Bei mir ändert sich erst ab 65 Grad CPU Temperatur was bezüglich der RPM ansonsten hätte ich bei jedem Chrome start oä. nen aufheulen mit den hinterlegten Profilen, muss ja nicht sein 

Zudem kannst du Vcore wahrscheinlich noch etwas reduzieren gegenüber Auto aber notwendig ist es nicht. Und nur weil der 8700k neuer ist heißt es noch lange nicht, dass er kühler sein sollte. 2 mehr Kerne und auch nur WLP unter dem Heatspreader. Temperaturen sehen aber sehr gut aus


----------



## Bebo24 (21. November 2018)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht bei jeder Kleinigkeit hoch*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, allerdings nicht ganz so deutlich ausgeprägt, wenn ich meinen i7 8700k auf meinem Asus Prime mit 4,8 GHz und leicht angehobener Spannung fahre. Da drehen die Lüfter auch hin und wieder plötzlich ganz kurz hoch. Das ist zwar nicht schlimm, nervt aber trotzdem. Meine Vermutung ist, da ich bei keinen der Temps einen deutlichen Anstieg sehe, dass es entweder zu extrem kurzen Temperaturspitzen (und daher von den Überwachungstools nicht erfasst) bei einem der Sensoren kommt und die Lüftersteuerung extrem schnell reagiert, oder dass entweder einer der Sensoren oder die Lüftersteuerung "spinnt". 

Um Dein Problem evtl. zu beheben sehe ich jetzt zwei Ansatzpunkte: 
1. Wie To4d schon schrieb, ein Lüfterprofil erstellen bei dem die Lüfter erst bei recht hohen Temperaturen aufdrehen.
2. Versuchen die V-Core-Spannung für den i7 zu senken. Ist aber fummelig, da man halt immer wieder testen muss ob die CPU mit der neuen Spannung noch stabil läuft. Und auch wenn das generell ein guter Weg ist, die CPU zu schonen und kühler zu halten, kann es sein dass Du immer noch an der Lüfterkurve rumstellen musst um das Problem mit den aufheulenden Lüftern zu beheben.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass es bei Dir wie bei meinem Board sich einfach nicht sauber abstellen lässt, wobei ich aber bisher keine "extremen" Lüfterkurven ausprobiert habe - sprich bei mir drehen die Lüfter spätestens ab 50 Grad etwas auf.


----------



## NuVirus (22. November 2018)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht bei jeder Kleinigkeit hoch*

Falls du eh noch nicht viel am Board eingestellt hast direkt mal das neueste installieren und danach zur Sicherheit die Defaults laden.

V-Core senken solltest du auf jedenfall ich schätze deine CPU ist nicht geköpft oder wie kommst du zu der Annahme das es kühler als der 4790k ist?


Wie schon erwähnt Lüfterkurve einstellen wird wohl die Lösung sein das er zumindest im Idle nicht ständig hoch geht aber mal bei kleiner kurzer Last geht es halt mal nen ganzes Stück kurzzeitg hoch in temp und das setzt die Lüfterkurve halt um.


----------



## IICARUS (22. November 2018)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht bei jeder Kleinigkeit hoch*



zerbich schrieb:


> Neue cpuz Version zeigt 1.260-1.344 an.. springt hin und her während eines Downloads.  (hatte davo ne alte)


Im Lastwechsel ist dieses normal und vollkommen unbedenklich.
Die Spannung immer unter Last auslesen. Bedeutet... kurz mal Prime95 starten damit die CPU unter Last steht und dann ist diese Spannung relevant.
Nach dem ablesen kannst du Prime95 wieder beenden und das ganze mit einem Spiel testen, da diese nur ausschlaggebend sind.

Lüfterkurve kannst du so bestimmen das erst mit einer bestimmten Temperatur die Lüfter schneller drehen.
Bei 6 Kerne und dann noch 4,8 GHz steigt die Temperatur sehr schnell hoch und geht auch schnell zurück wenn keine Last mehr anliegt.
Je nach Spannung wird das ganze dann noch heißer.

Stelle Takt und Lüfter so ein das es für dich passt und gut ist.
Man muss auch keine 5 GHz haben da alles ab 4,5 Ghz ausreicht.


----------

